# How long to process MED1 claim?



## lucyno (23 Mar 2005)

Does anybody know how long it takes to process a MED1 claim? I submitted mine over a month ago & haven't had any word back yet. Just wondering if this is normal?

Lucy


----------



## ClubMan (23 Mar 2005)

In my experience tax reclaims can vary a lot in terms of how long they take to process. I would not consider a month excessive to be honest. Probably best to phone or write to them asking about the status of the claim.


----------



## Ham Slicer (23 Mar 2005)

It depends were you live, but Fingal is about 15 weeks behind at the moment.

So you may have another few months to wait.


----------



## Unregistered (8 Apr 2005)

I too posted mine beginning of march and still no reply. Was told it take 5-6 weeks, so I guess I'll give them 8 adn call them to see if everythign is ok.


----------



## delgirl (9 Apr 2005)

We just got ours back!  The Med 1 form states 'Relief is given at the highest rate of income tax at which you are chargeable for the year of claim'.

I don't work and my husband is in the 42% bracket.  We had E1,380.39 in medical and dental expenses (mostly orthodontic for our child) after the E250 deduction.  

The tax office has allowed 277.00 credits for health expenses - is this correct?


----------



## ClubMan (9 Apr 2005)

delgirl said:
			
		

> The tax office has allowed 277.00 credits for health expenses - is this correct?



Did you get a refund by cheque for this amount or do you mean that the relief was granted by way of an adjustment to the tax credits (i.e. a new tax credits form issued)? If it's the latter then are you sure that you haven't been given a tax credit (on the right hand side of the form) as well as an increase in the standard rate tax band (on the right hand side of the form)? If this is the case then it means that your have been given a 20% tax credit for the qualifying expenses while the standard rate band increase also cancels this out so you pay no tax on the qualifying amount and have effectively received 42% tax relief on the qualifying amount. Does that apply in your case and does it make sense to you?


----------



## delgirl (9 Apr 2005)

> are you sure that you haven't been given a tax credit (on the right hand side of the form



I think you're right - on the right hand side of the statement they've got
                   taxable income 1381* + 37,000 @ 20%. 

Our tax return this year was more complex than usual with a redundancy, change in employment, emergency tax etc.  It's the first time we've actually underpaid tax by a considerable amount, whereas in previous years they sent a cheque and it was all very straightforward and easy to understand.

Thanks for responding Clubman.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Apr 2005)

Are you sure that that is your most up to date statement of tax credits? The normal standard rate band for a married couple (one spouse working) was 37,000 last year but [broken link removed]
What does the asterisk on the 1381 figure mean? Does it refer to a footnote or something?

If there is an increase in the standard rate band as well as a standard rated tax credit then chances are that this is the way that you're getting full 42% tax relief in respect of qualifying medical expenses by each cancelling the other meaning that 0% tax is paid on the relevant amount. This is the way that _Revenue _grant 42% tax relief on _PRSA_/pension contributions made on a standalone basis - i.e. not deducted via payroll.

However if you are still not sure about this or other figures on the statement of tax credits then don't hesitate to contact _Revenue _(ideally in writing in my experience) asking them to explain further as they are generally quite helpful (again in my personal experience).


----------



## legend99 (11 Apr 2005)

do you not just get a cheque back for overpayment of tax in previous years, or is a MEd1 claim granted by increasing allowances in the following year?


----------



## Decani (23 Apr 2005)

_(Just continuing this thread as ClubMan kindly pointed to it from here)._

The Revenue issue you with a cheque and an updated balancing statement detailing the adjustments.

ClubMan is correct in saying that the amount being claimed for is added to both sides (on the credit side and the tax band side). The €1381 in lucyno's statement:


> 1381* + 37,000 @ 20%


refers to the amount of the claim she made.

At the end of the statement they tell you how much 'extra' tax you paid after taking into account the amount of your claim.


----------



## seaflower (17 May 2005)

I submitted mine 9th March, and was just on the phone to them today -apparently it will be another 4 weeks befoer I hear from them as they are very busy... Just thought I'll let you know if you too are still waiting


----------



## legend99 (8 Jul 2005)

Guys,
if joinlty assesed with mrs. legend, but I am making a MED1 claim for only my medical expenses as she had no medical expenses last year, can I claim for just myself? I.E. I don't want to have her on the claim because then the first 250 is payable by me....but as all expenses are for me, I want to claim on my own so that only the first 125 is payable by me?
Is this possible...i hope so as I don't want to be stung for being forced to claim for 2 people when all the medical expenses belong to me.

Second, if i can claim for just myself, i assume i would only need to include my P60 and not Mrs. legends?


----------



## Joe1234 (8 Jul 2005)

Legend,

The €125 limit should apply to you as the claim is only for one person.  I don't know if you need to include your wifes P60 or not.  Perhaps a phone call to the tax office could clarify that point.  Personally I don't see why they need P60's at all as they should have those details on computer for both you and mrs legend.


----------



## Jister (11 Jul 2005)

I submitted a claim back in March and posted a similar topic here on this forum in April about how long does it take. I still have heard nothing from the tax office - I estimate it to have been around 16 weeks ago now!


----------



## Ham Slicer (11 Jul 2005)

Best thing to do is call revenue and they will tell you how long it will take.  

They are the only people that really know.


----------



## fobs (11 Jul 2005)

I rang the freephone number for the Cork/kerry region and it gives you an estimate on the line as to what the backlog of claims is. Mine took 10 weeks to process.


----------



## Square Mile (11 Jul 2005)

Hello All

I had some treatment done (Crown) in France last month.   I have the receipt which lists the various codes for the procedures and the total price.  These are all in French. Can I still claim the cost on my MED 2 form?  Has anyone any experience of making a claim using a foreign receipt.


Regards

SM


----------



## Allen (11 Jul 2005)

I was told by the Revenue that you can claim for medical (and dental) treatment carried out abroad. However I have never claimed it myself.


----------



## legend99 (11 Jul 2005)

Square Mile said:
			
		

> Hello All
> 
> I had some treatment done (Crown) in France last month.   I have the receipt which lists the various codes for the procedures and the total price.  These are all in French. Can I still claim the cost on my MED 2 form?  Has anyone any experience of making a claim using a foreign receipt.
> 
> ...



I would assume if would be for you to get some kind of official translation done if they ever came to inspect your receipts.


----------

